# The lithops are splitting!



## PHRAG (Apr 7, 2007)

My lithops have started their yearly reproduction cycle. The old lithops split open and new baby lithops emerge, in the process eating the old lithops for nourishment. Cool! It would be kind of like chickens hatching inside the hen, and then devouring the hen from the inside out.


----------



## Heather (Apr 7, 2007)

Neat-O! I didn't know they did that. I was wondering if you still had these, and your bonsai, how are they coming along?


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 7, 2007)

They look like cells!


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2007)

cool...mine is about done spliting but theres still two halves..


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 7, 2007)

Heather said:


> Neat-O! I didn't know they did that. I was wondering if you still had these, and your bonsai, how are they coming along?



I am repotting the bonsai in a couple of weeks. I will post photos then. I don't have a couple that I used to have. They just didn't like indoor culture. I still have two though.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 7, 2007)

bonsai...my fukien tea has the worst infestation of aphids that are impossible to get rid of!!!! I did at least four sprays of different chemicals this winter and they are really sensitive. Have any advice? I did soap and oil, rubbing alcohol, pyrethrin, neem oil...*sigh* pyrethrin caused leaf drop, aphids keep coming back....

anyways all my other bonsai are growing alright. Ficus microcarpa has to be my favourite. I'm moving them outside next month, where they will be more vigorous


----------



## Heather (Apr 7, 2007)

Aphids make me puke. 

Sorry, no suggestions for your bonsai troubles, Fren.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 7, 2007)

have you tried to just spray them off with a strong spray of water? often enough, it'll help. probably won't get rid of them all, but it'll help...
if it's been a while since your last spray and you don't mind very small wasps flying around, you might want to look into getting some aphid parasitoids...
(at first i thought you were politely saying something about the f#&*in' tea...)


----------



## Heather (Apr 7, 2007)

likespaphs said:


> (at first i thought you were politely saying something about the f#&*in' tea...)



LOL! 
That's funny.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 7, 2007)

damn to solve my problems I might have to get rid of it....
its one my my large older trees too

I just did another neem spray and my hands smell like crap

LOL my brother calls it a f**king tea


----------



## MoreWater (Apr 7, 2007)

have you tried squishing the aphids (they hate the smell of dead buddies, I hear, and will go looking for another source of food)?


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 7, 2007)

i've heard of that before. there's a book, i think it's out of print but it's called slug bread and beheaded thistles. all about non-toxic and safe alternatives to chemicals. ellen sandbeck, i think, wrote it. she's got a ditty in there about that. i think she suggested the bugs be put into a blender (one that's not used for food) then add a little water, blend the suckers, then pour either on or around the plant. don't know how well it works...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 9, 2007)

http://www.insectlore.com/xinsectucational_stuff/instructions/ladybug_larvae.html


----------

